# Bepflanzung Bachlauf für 500l Teich



## karu (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichexperten!

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen einen ca. 500 Liter Teich gebuddelt (der meinen kleineren Teich an anderer Stelle ersetzen soll). Nächste Woche wird er mit Glasfaser-Polyesterharz (GFK) ausgekleidet. Ein Bachlauf mit zwei kleinen Pflanzbecken ist auch geplant. Diese sollen der biologischen Filterung des Wassers dienen (Pumpe mit Solar betrieben, Akku für plätschernde Abende/regnerische Tage; Netzstrom dort nicht möglich) Welche Pflanzen könnt ihr dafür empfehlen? Zwei __ Iris besitze ich bereits im kleineren "alten" Teich (eine gelb blühend, eine violett, genauere Bezeichnungen habe ich leider nicht).
Auch das Hauptbecken müsste begrünt werden und ich weiß noch nicht so recht womit...
Da es nun in die Endphase der Planung/Vorbereitung geht möchte ich alles Erdenkliche beachten. Sonstige Tipps/Hinweise für einen 500 Liter Teich mit 5 Fischis?

Grundsätzlich __ blicke ich auf eine lebenslange Teicherfahrung zurück, nur waren das immer eher unangetastete Teiche, also ohne viel Technik und Schnickschnack.

lg,
Karu


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Bachlauf für 500l Teich*

Hi,

hast Du mal eine Skizze oder ähnliches? Wie sieht das Profil aus? Tiefe/Breite der Pflanzenzonen?



> Sonstige Tipps/Hinweise für einen 500 Liter Teich mit 5 Fischis?


Lass die Fische weg und erspar Dir und ihnen viel unnötigen Streß.
500 Liter sind zu klein.... ohne richtigen Filter, der 24h pro Tag durchlaufen sollte gleich 3x. 

Genieß das kleine Biotop lieber ohne Fische. Dann kann der Bachlauf auch laufen, wann es Dir gefällt.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Bachlauf für 500l Teich*

Ich stimme Annett voll zu, man muss sich nur mal das Unterforum mit den kranken und toten Fischen mit offenen Augen lesen und wird feststellen, das es in kleinen Teichen überproportional oft Probleme gibt.

Zu den Pflanzen schau doch mal hier, da auf die interaktive Pflanzenliste klicken, da siehst Du Pflanzen für jeden Bereich. 
Persönlich mag ich __ Iris und __ Hechtkraut gern, aber es gibt auch so viel andere. 

Wolf


----------



## Kareem (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Bachlauf für 500l Teich*

Hallo,
ich  habe glesen, dass Moose und  __ Pfennigkraut gut für soetwas geeignet seien sollen


----------



## karu (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Bachlauf für 500l Teich*

Ich habe aber die Fische nun mal schon. Drei davon sind von meiner Nachbarin "geerbt", die ihren Teich lieber zu Wiese machen wollte. Und in meinem kleinen Biotop geht es nun schon seit fast drei Jahren gut. Ohne Probleme mit der Wasserqualität, ohne Krankheiten oder ähnliches. Sie haben sich sogar vermehrt, aber den Nachwuchs aufgegessen. Ich glaube echt nicht dass es ihnen schlecht geht bei mir.
Den Winter verbringen sie immer im ca. 10 Grad warmen Vorraum. Alles kein Problem. Sie wachsen und gedeihen. Gefüttert werden sie, aber nicht täglich, sondern ca. 2-3 x pro Woche, und eher sparsam.

Zum neuen Teich: verschiedenste Pflanzzonen auf verschiedenen Höhen, aber jede Zone für sich ziemlich klein (klar bei 500l). Skizze habe ich, aber leider noch nicht digitalisiert, muss erst einen Scanner auftreiben.

Schon mal danke für die ersten Pflanzentipps! Es klappt zwar bisher mit meinen zwei wuchernden __ Iris sehr gut, aber im neuen Teich habe ich dann etwas mehr Platz für Pflanzen, und mag ja alles richtig und schön machen.


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Bachlauf für 500l Teich*

Hallo,

meine Lebensgefährting hat seit mitlerweile 3J. einen Balkonteich in deiner Größe. Wir haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit __ Quellmoos und Brasilianischen __ Tausendblatt gemacht. Das Quellmoos wuchert aber ist leicht zu entfernen (Nährstoffaustrag), dto. beim Tausendblatt. 
Schwimmblattpflanzen: __ Seekanne und Zwerseerose (N.tetragona).
Als Sumpfpflanzen, __ Zwergrohrkolben, __ Wasserminze, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Wollgras, Sumpfblutauge, eine gelbe und rote Blühpflanze deren Namen mir einfach nicht einfallen will (Alzheimer läßt grüssen).

Der Teich bekommt nur Nachmittags Sonne, sehr wenig Algenprobleme, keine Fische.

Schau dir die Pflanzen mal an. Vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei.


----------



## karu (17. Juli 2008)

*Es ist vollbracht!*

Hallo allerseits!

So, nach wochenlanger Arbeit ist mein 500-600 Liter Mini endlich fertig!!
Hier die Fotos vom Teichbau:
  nach den Ausgrabungen wurden die Stufen und der obere Rand mit Drainagerohr abgegrenzt
  Auskleidung mit Glasfaser und Polyesterharz
  endlich fertig, dicht, besandet, bepflanzt, befischt
 
  meine kleinen Lieblinge fühlen sich wohl

Pflanzen: __ Iris blau, Iris gelb, __ Bachbunge, __ Blutweiderich, Gauklerblume, Tannenwedel, Seerose, __ Hornkraut, __ Blumenbinse

Tiere: Shubunkins und Goldfische, Spitzschlammschnecken, und mit der Seerose eingeschleppte Posthornschnecken-Babies

Tipps, Anregungen?


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht!*



			
				karu schrieb:
			
		

> Tipps, Anregungen?






viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr pflanzen!!! du hast doch noch jede menge platz!!!

1. tut es deinem wasser gut und den algen schlecht und
2. isses dann nimmer so naggisch! 



noch ne frage.....wie lange zeit nach dem befüllen hast du den die fischis umgezogen? das wasser sieht noch so frisch eingefüllt, also so voller schwebstoffe aus......du hast sie doch hoffentlich nicht direkt danach reingesetzt? :shock


----------



## karu (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Bachlauf für 500l Teich*

liebe katja!

zum befüllen (vor ca. einer woche) habe ich großteils wasser aus dem "alten" teich genommen (also für die fischleins gewohntes wasser), den alten teich immer wieder mit neuem wasser aufgefüllt, und heute erst die fische hineingesetzt. das wasser war schon klar, aber die kleinen racker haben an der erde im seerosentopf herumgezupft, seither ist es wieder trüb. ich hoffe das setzt sich noch...

wegen pflanzen: von der __ iris hab ich noch tonnenweise, die muss erst geteilt und schön eingepflanzt werden. und am wochenende nehme ich aus dem teich meiner mutter minze und __ rohrkolben mit. und was sie sonst noch zu bieten hat.
updates werden folgen...


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Bepflanzung Bachlauf für 500l Teich*


----------

